# blind identiication



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi, can anybody let me know who makes these blinds , there on a ci 03 plate , nothing wrote on them , any ideas ,thanks in advance gary


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like a Seitz type.

Google should give you plenty of info and suppliers.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

I don't think these are Seitz blinds despite showing similar characteristics and Seitz bind clips are generally all marked 'Seitz'. I have regularly noticed that CI and other Italian manufacturers tend to use parts that are not commonly used throughout the rest of the industry.

An alternative manufacturer could be Remis and I have provided some links below which I hope will assist you.

Leisurespares.co.uk are the sole UK importer of Seitz spares.
Leisureshopdirect.com carry the largest stock of Remis spares.

I have just checked all the Seitz diagrams with no success, can you post a photo of the complete blind assembly as the frames are unique to the blind and this may assist in identification.

It may also be worth posting the details of any identification stickers in the window and window and blinds can come supplied together.

You may also wish considering contacting a CI dealer who would be able to assist.

Regards,
Chris


----------

